# Slow internet



## raylo32

First thing I would say is if you don't have WPA2 wifi security enabled on your router, DO IT! As to your speed question... could be lots of things. I would suggest going to the link below to techsupport forum, that is one of the best and most comprehensive computer forums around.

Good luck!


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/


----------



## Barry J

It's been years since I set that route up, how do I go about adding the security
Barry


----------



## raylo32

Find (or google) your router manual. It will have an IP address for the admin interface. Type this into your web browser address window and hit enter (will look like http://192.168.1.1 or whatever the numbers are for your router). Then navigate the menus to wireless security and select WPA2 and choose a password. Save and close. Then when you try to connect up with your laptop it will ask for the network key. Enter the password you created earlier.


----------



## Jay 78

Try resetting the modem and router if you haven't done it lately.


----------



## del schisler

Barry J said:


> Run a Hp with Vista and a verizon DSL modem.
> My wife has her lap top running using a wireless router connected to my modem, it's an old 2.8 linxsys.
> Lately my desktop internet connection have been running real slow. I've done a virus scan(Mcafee), done a disc clean-up, a defrag, and have deleted all internet cookies, temp files on a regular basis.
> What can I do to speed up my internet to what it was weeks ago??
> We have new neighbors, do you think they are running laptops off my router?? But, then I would'nt think it would affect my desktop!
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks
> Barry


Also i would install and run this it is free and you will see what MCafee isn't getting . My self i don't use mcafee and don't like it . But this will get a lot of thing's http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html down load the free version


----------



## rusty baker

I have a computer with Vista. It just runs slower than the ones with XP or W 7. Nature of the beast.


----------



## Barry J

I went on speedtest.net, and did some kind of a test.
the results were 
Ping 408ms
Download speed 0.13 Mbps
Upload speed 0.37 Mbps

What does that tell me, or is it really accurate.
Barry


----------



## raylo32

Very slow connection. You might want to call Verizon tech support. DSL services can vary in speed they offer but what you report seems very slow. Different service altogether but our Comcast gets 7 megabits per sec download and 2 Mbps upload on speedtest.

With that DSL service your problem very well could be due to other users jumping on your open wireless router. You might not notice it on a high speed cable connection that has more headroom.

Another thing you can check is log into your router as I described and look to see what/who is connected. You might find some freeloaders.


----------



## JackDidley

Barry J said:


> I went on speedtest.net, and did some kind of a test.
> the results were
> Ping 408ms
> Download speed 0.13 Mbps
> Upload speed 0.37 Mbps
> 
> What does that tell me, or is it really accurate.
> Barry


 Thats not just slow, thats turtlenet. Go to DSLreports.com and run a tweak test. You may get some good information.


----------



## Wildie

Internet speed is affected by several factors. Much like water flowing in a pipe, a restriction anywhere along the line can affect it.
A bad phone line can do it! I had to have the telco repairmen fix mine!
There is equipment in the telephone office that can be adjusted, as well as the telco DSL modem. This is carried out by the DSL provider.
The operation of your computer, such as its memory and how much crap ware is being loaded at start up, is another factor.
I have found that Microsoft Security Essentials Free from MS ( http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials ) is reliable and uses less resources. The bloat from commercial A/V programs uses up to much of the computer.
Another free program 'Ccleaner' (http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download ) can be used to see what crapware is being loaded at startup and to prevent this from happening.


----------



## tribe_fan

Barry - how does the desktop speed test compare to the laptop?


----------



## iamdunn

Not real sure, but one thing I would suggest is getting a better virus protector. Norton is what I go with always. Mcafee came on my computer already and I didn't have a whole lot of protection that I thought it would. With Norton, my computer runs like a dream and it's 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## CaptainD51

If you run the test on a computer through the router then connect the computer to the DSL modem and run the test direct you'll know which side of the router the problem is on. Then you will know if it is your router or the phone line. (Or DSL modem)


----------



## diyorpay

As a test, turn off your router but leave DSL modem on. See if your desktop gets much faster. If so, could be that nearby neighbors are stealing your wifi.

With router back on, go into wifi settings and view which devices are linked.

Type 192.168.1.1 in a browser.
Log in screen will ask for user name and password.
If 'admin' and 'admin' work, then you have no router security and are operating an open wifi network. If those don't work, you may have set them a long time ago. Try some name/password combinations. A super bad neighbor would not only 'borrow' internet access but could reset your router so only they have control over it. One thing you do have is the reset button. Press in with a toothpick or pen tip and start over. Select a name and password, a name for your network. Select WPA or WPA2 type security. Use a long security key.

You can choose not to broadcast the network name also. Save settings and restart.

Also scan your computers for malware. From time to time I run a full scan of my Windows Op system using Microsoft's Standalone System Sweeper. It is basically a boot CD disk that you burn with standard MS detection tools and root kit removal ability. Belief today is that if you are running these types of scans from within the Op System, you are wasting your time. The malware has already told your detection software to report 'everything ok'. Only a boot disk stands a chance. http://connect.microsoft.com/systemsweeper It is basically MS Security Essentials that Wildie suggests above, but run from a bootup disk to avoid malware in your boot sector.


----------



## kate0558

Thats really slow. Is your desktop hardwired in (with an ethernet cord) or is it running wirelessly?

If its running wirelessly then you need to check the wireless adaptor card in your desktop. I had a similar problem... thought the card was going bad and i realized one of the wireless antenna's had actually snapped off somehow when i was moving it. Replaced it and now good as new. If its just your desktop and no other computers in your house that are using the same internet connection and router then its not your dsl or your router. Its how your computer itself is communicating with the the router. Whether that is wirelessly or with a cable. Make sure your computer is able to communicate with the router. If you are running wirelessly... try plugging it in.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Barry J said:


> I went on speedtest.net, and did some kind of a test.
> the results were
> Ping 408ms
> Download speed 0.13 Mbps
> Upload speed 0.37 Mbps
> 
> What does that tell me, or is it really accurate.
> Barry


 It's accurate enough to give your provider a call. What speed are you paying for? I'm paying for 1.5 meg speed, and if I test it and it is less than 1.2 they will send a tech out for a service call.


----------



## neinsa

it is always slower than they say!! but since i have dsl i am happy with what they provide.


__________________
Need for Speed World vs. Otherland


----------



## pyper

diyorpay said:


> If 'admin' and 'admin' work, then you have no router security and are operating an open wifi network.


Not necessarily. With a linsys router, unless you specifically enable remote management, you can only log into with a wire. You can enable security without changing the admin password.

The default on linksys is admin for the userid, and nothing for the password.

The person who suggested disconnecting the router and plugging the PC straight into the modem is spot on -- verify the problem is in the modem and/or the connection.


----------



## Exterous

pyper said:


> Not necessarily. With a linsys router, unless you specifically enable remote management, you can only log into with a wire.


Remote management only refers to access outside the LAN. Unless a different setting has changed since I was setting these up constantly any access to the router from inside the LAN, via wireless or wired, is allowed by default. (I just finished setting up a E3000 through wireless only as the their tablet didn't have an ethernet port)


----------

